# Welcome to hell , it's cutting time .



## simbh (Mar 20, 2005)

I know I started another journal somewhere a few weeks back , but I just didn't have time to post in it with school and everything. I'm starting this new one as I am starting to cut. Since I'm still in my pct of my 1-ad cycle (4 days left to be exact) I will keep a 4000 cals a day . I know this might not seem as cutting , but I will start , for the first time in 2 months , to do cardio twice a week. I'll keeps those cals up at 4k for about another week and a half . I'll then drop them at around 3.5k cals with 2-3 times 30 mins cardio session per week. I'm aiming for a slow cut and still gaining a bit of lean mass with this. I want to gradually lean out for the summer but still putting on some strenght / lean mass. I know it will be a lot slower than a bulk , but I want to be cut for beach time this summer 

Right now I'm at 198lbs in the morning . 202~207 during day time. My goal is to be about 185lbs lean for this summer . 

Note , I will be doing a 2nd PS/PH cycle . It will actually be a PS . The well known m1t. I will be starting the cycle around the 10th of july . With the 10th you ask ? Because my bday is the 4th. For all you americans , yes my bday is on independance day. So , I want to give myself about a week to get over my bday party :S Help my liver get back on track after that drinking  Other reason why I am doing the 10th of july is because my folks are going away at the end of august for a few weeks , I'm gonna have the house to myself . So , no need to say what I'll be doing then. But lets just say I want to be able to get it up . 

Luke , I know you'll say don't do it . You did a cycle or two yourself . I know it might not be your new way to do things , but I still want to try this . You know me , I'll do my research before taking something as strong as m1t though.

Today was my day off. Oh , and even though I didn't post in my journal , I kept my diet very clean . My main cheat being once a week a whole wheat pizza with a very little cheese , chicken , green peps , green olives . 

Now , I'm off to bed . Gnight folks


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Good luck bro!


----------



## simbh (Mar 21, 2005)

Thx mike .

Today I did my back . It was pretty good. For the first time in about 3 weeks my str wasn't down. It was pretty much the same . Not that it went down a lot , I just lost a few reps compared to my last training while on 1-ad. If I could do a set of 8 with 100lbs for a given exercise , I would be able to do about 6 reps with that same weight which isn't dramatic.

Deadlift : 225x10 // 225x10 // 245x8
1 arm row dumbell : 75x7 // 75x6
rowing machine cable : 135x8
Pull down cable triangle : 150x6 // 135x8 // 135x6
Straight arm pulldown cable : 110x7 // 110x6 // 110x5

I also did my forearms , but I don't know what they are named for exercise. Its pretty basic ,I take a barbell and I "flip" my arms both sides .


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 22, 2005)

Good luck man!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

> I just lost a few reps compared to my last training while on 1-ad.


I think that's a pretty common side effect. I know that my strenght isn't what it was when I was on M1T.


----------



## simbh (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I think that's a pretty common side effect. I know that my strenght isn't what it was when I was on M1T.


Ya , well I kept most of the weight I gained while on 1-ad which is pretty good.

Today I did a cardio /abs training

Did 30 mins of cardio for the 1st time in about 2 months and a half. I had a 165 hearth rate which is good. I did some bike , my ass was sore at the end  . But overall it was good .

Tomorrow will be my biceps / Triceps training .


----------



## simbh (Mar 30, 2005)

Did some cardio today . 3rd time in about 10 days I do some cardio. I havn't posted much lately , busy with the damn school 

Anyways , just a little update for you all.


----------



## simbh (Apr 1, 2005)

Just had a great workout today . I did my shoulders and traps . My training right now is pretty simple . 1 week I do a sort of rep range training (about 12-10 reps per series) and the other week I'll do strenght or power with rep ranges of 6-4 .

Today was my strenght day for my shoulders like I said earlier.

Hammer strenght shoulder press : 6x95 // 6x100 // 4x110 // 3x115
Lateral raise cable : 6x35 // 6x37 // 4x40
Front tal raise cable : 80x6 // 85x5
Upright row: 6x110 // 4x115
Shrugs : 160lbsx 8 (4 times)

I really had an amazing workout today . I would say that my strenght has gone back to what it was at my peak during my cycle . So I'm pretty happy with that .


----------



## simbh (Apr 2, 2005)

Today is my complete day off . No cardio , no weights . My training is pretty basic , I train 4 times a week (weight) , 2 days cardio and 1 day off which is today . Although I didn't do any cardio , I just came back from an hour long walk with my dog . It's not cardio , but I guess It burns calories anyhow


----------



## Stu (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey fat boy  haven't seen you around here in a while. Good to see you recovered well from the 1-ad cycle. I don't think walking your girlfriend round the block is really cardio but nice try. Whats your target weight for the end of the cut? I wish i could reach 185lb lean but i've got a feeling your quite a bit taller than me.


----------



## simbh (Apr 2, 2005)

Its better than just sitting around doing homework or watching tv calorie wise  For the end of my cut I would like to be around 185lbs . But I'm gonna have to do that in about 2-3 months . 3 months tops as I plan on doing a m1t cycle around that time. For the reference , I'm 5'11 . 

Ya , I recovered pretty well from the cycle . I'm kinda glad that my strenght has now reach what it was during my peak of the cycle . I post when I can , with school ending this month I had a lot of projects to do last month and now exams are knocking at my door .


----------

